# Pairing performance rollers?



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi

How does one pair your performing rollers?

1) Those that tumbles the longest with each other?
2) One that tumbles long with one that tumbles short?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

It all depends but it's best to pair like with like to get consistency. If you pair a 10 footer with a 40 footer, you will get birds that roll all across the board and then when you pair the babies up, the variance becomes greater. While this method will work, it takes alot of time and patience to get consistent performers.

If you want consistent 20 footers, pair up 20 footers with 20 footer for 4-5 generations and you will start to get some consistent 20 foot performers.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> It all depends but it's best to pair like with like to get consistency. If you pair a 10 footer with a 40 footer, you will get birds that roll all across the board and then when you pair the babies up, the variance becomes greater. While this method will work, it takes alot of time and patience to get consistent performers.
> 
> If you want consistent 20 footers, pair up 20 footers with 20 footer for 4-5 generations and you will start to get some consistent 20 foot performers.


Thanks for your reply!

It makes a lot of sence to me, time wil tel if i have gon the right root.

Bezz


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

You can also pair up two 40 ft birds together and get offspring that don't do nothing but sit on the top of the loft and look around. Nothing is guaranteed. Otherwise wed all have birds that could turn and burn every time they went up.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

lets keep this posotive instead of ur going to get basd birds not all ur birds are going to be great


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Fat Possum does have a point and that is nothing is guaranteed. Two great birds mated together does not always give you great young birds. 

With that said, to get the best results possible and give yourself a higher chance of getting good birds CONSISTENTLY, pair like with like. A more concrete example below:

Say you have a 20' bird and you find another 20' bird. Mate those two together until you get a few young birds that also are consistent 20' birds. You may need 4-5 rounds (about a year or two) to find babies that will do that consistently. What you can do now is inbreed and breed the 20' babies back to their parents to tighten up the gene pool. This will enhance your chances of getting a bunch of 20' rollers instead of 10', 5', 20', 25' or non-rolling rollers. You must cull any that do not fly to with the quality that you like. Then when you get babies from the parent/baby pairing, find those 20' roller youngs and do the same thing again and again. Some don't like father/daughter matings and prefer siblings while others don't like siblings and prefer father/daughter or mother/son. It's up to you. After you've tightened up the gene pool a little, you can mate cousins with cousins or with grandparents. 

Do this for a minimum of 5-6 years and you will have yourself a nice little family/strain that you can call your own and you will know what to expect and you will know how MOST will roll.

Best of luck.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Fat Possum does have a point and that is nothing is guaranteed. Two great birds mated together does not always give you great young birds.
> 
> With that said, to get the best results possible and give yourself a higher chance of getting good birds CONSISTENTLY, pair like with like. A more concrete example below:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the different replies!!!!

Bezz


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Bezz said:


> Thanks a lot for all the different replies!!!!
> 
> Bezz


Are you confused now? I gave the exact same reply as earlier, only more in depth now.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

2y4life said:


> Are you confused now? I gave the exact same reply as earlier, only more in depth now.


Sorry, i chose the wrong smile!

Thanks!!!!!


----------

